# we sell edible and biodiesel oil:palm oil,vegetable oil,corn



## shell01 (Jul 7, 2008)

SHELL OIL MILLS

134 SAM DICKSON AVENUE,

MARYLAND,LAGOS

NIGERIA.

Email:[email protected]

[email protected]

contact number: +234-80-28719131

Dear Customer,

We are Dealer's of edible and biodiesel oil of Nigerian Origin,Our

company name is SHELL OIL MILLS, and presently, we have well over 100

million barrels ready for LIFTING from any of the Oil Terminals.

SHELL OIL MILLS is Registered under the Nigerian Co-operate affairs

commission. SHELL OIL MILLS is a technology driven,One of the biggest

oil producing company. customer focused company engaged production and

export of biodiesel and edible Oil.

From plantation and contract farming to export of Jatropha plant seeds,

oil and other oil seed and oil (for extraction of fuel) and project

management (from concept to completion), we have in depth understanding

of all the related activities. We have spent many years in screening

out high yielding .Germ plasm of Jatropha curcas and other oil. We are

making biodiesel at our plant based in Nigeria and the same aplly

to edible oil. You can source

following items from SHELL OIL MILLS:

Sesame Oil

Corn Oil Rapeseed Oil

Canola Oil Vegetable oil Used Vegetable Oil Soyabean Oil Sunflower oil

Jatropha Oil, Palm Oil

Crude Palm, Oil Cooking Oil, Used Cooking Oil, Grapeseed Oil,Virgin

coconut Oil,Biodiesel

Castor Oil, Kapop Seed Oil, Jojoba Oil and many more

We can also involve in research activities with your organization. We

have developed a Knowledge network on Oil and Biodiesel. We also

list all products available in stock in the year 2008 in below

products list since our production has increased and any interested

buyer who is interested in any of our products should contact us

for their prices.

We can supply you this oil in good quality, as you know 1 Metric Ton

contains 1000 liters. Our Oil are European and American Standard with

Nigerian Origin.We can supply you in small and large quantities.

Below are some of our product listed.

acai oil

almond oil

amaranth oil

apricot oil

argan oil

avocado Oil

babassu oil

basil oil

bergamot oil

biodiesel

black currant seed oil

black seed oil

borage oil

brazil nut oil

buchu oil

camellia oil

camomile oil

canola oil / rapeseed oil

carob pod oil

carrot seed oil

cashew oil

castor oil

cinnamon oil

clove oil

cocoa butter

coconut oil

coriander seed oil

corn oil

cottonseed oil

cranberry seed oil

cumaru - tonka bean oil

cumin seed oil

dill seed oil

eucalyptus oil

evening primrose

fennel seed oil

fenugreek oil

flax seed oil

geranium oil

ginger oil

gound nut oil

grape seed oil

grapefruit oil

hazelnut oil

hemp oil

jatropha oil

jojoba oil

juniper berry oil

kapok seed oil

lavender oil

lemon grass oil

lemon oil

linoleic acid

linseed oil

lysine

macadamian nut oil

melissa oil

mint oil

moringa oil

mugwort Oil

mustard oil

myrrh oil

neem oil

nutmeg oil

olive oil

olive oil - virgin

olive oil - extra virgin

olive oil - lampante

olive oil - pomace

olive oil - refined

orange oil

oregano oil

other

palm kernel oil

palm oil

palm oil - crude

palm oil - organic

palm stearin

palm stearin - organic

palm, RBD olein

palmarosa oil

patchouli oil

pecan oil

penny royal oil

peppermint oil

perilla seed oil

pine seed oil

pistachio

pomegranate Seed Oil

poppy seed oil

prune kernal oil

pumpkin seed

red pepper oil

rice bran oil

rose hip oil

rose oil

rosemary oil

rosewood

safflower oil

sage oil

sandalwood oil

savory oil

sesame oil

shea butter

soya bean oil

star anise oil

sunflower oil

tarragon oil

tea seed oil

tea tree oil

thyme oil

truffle oil

tung oil

vegetable oil

vegetable oil - used

walnut oil

wheat germ oil

INTERESTED BUYER SHOULD CONTACT US TODAY WITH THE CONTACT DETAILS BELOW

TO PLACE YOUR ORDER SO THAT WE CAN QUOTE YOU PRICES FOR EACH

PRODUCTS AND WE HOPE TO HAVE LONG TERM AND GOOD BUSINESS

RELATIONSHIP WITH YOU IN THE NEAREST FUTURE!!!

STEVE

For more inquiries

mail:

[email protected]

[email protected]

contact number: +234-80-28719131


----------



## owillis28 (Jul 9, 2008)

:banhim:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 9, 2008)

second


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 9, 2008)

why? I'm sure this guy is legit. What's wrong with trying to sell something on the internet out of Nigeria? I've never heard of anyone ever having issues with that...

http://www.419eater.com/


----------



## jfusilloPE (Jul 9, 2008)

You would think that Al Gore would have thought something like this might happen when he invented the internet...


----------

